
Regular Expression Denial of Service and Catastrophic Backtracking - guypod
https://snyk.io/blog/redos-and-catastrophic-backtracking/
======
tkadlec
Thanks for adding. As a related aside, someone who read the post pointed me in
the direction of [http://stackstatus.net/post/147710624694/outage-
postmortem-j...](http://stackstatus.net/post/147710624694/outage-postmortem-
july-20-2016). Apparently Stack Overflow had a 34 minute outage this past year
due to user input that resulted in backtracking. What's crazy is how innocent
the regex seemed, too.

